# OMG I am back after a day of total frustration



## grunt_408 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yesterday around lunchtime my internet went from a 1.5MB connection to a 200KB connection. And stayed this way for the rest of the day. After troubleshooting at my end I decided to call my ISP (internode). The very first thing the tech tried to tell me was that my modem was borked. I then told him that my Mum and Dad were having the same connectivity issues and their ADSL runs from the same exchange. His response was that "Maybee all of the little routers at the exchange were updating their firmware all at the same time"  By this time I was  and felt like telling him to shut the front door if you know what I mean. Why do these people treat the end user like a dumbass? They do not like it when they are proven wrong? I would have thought that a tech would appreciate a customer that has done all the leg work for them. 

           Ill bet some of the guys and gals here will laugh at the firmware comment


----------



## Bundy (Jul 29, 2009)

A disappointing response from Internode. I thought they tried harder than that.

You need to be firm with them, ask them when it will be fixed and make sure they do something quick. You have the Telecomunications Ombudsman to call if it isn't fixed - quite often mentioning that you intend calling them gets a faster response


----------



## MRCL (Jul 29, 2009)

Well such tech supporters are used to 95% of dumbasses every day, so its only natural they thought you were one, too. Same with me, I have to deal with so many idiotic people that I get really suprised if one actually knows something. 

And yes, they don't like to be proven wrong or having inferior knowledge than you. I once had an IT guy at my house to check why the internet wasn't working. He said all teh things I already knew. He didn't admit he knew less than me (which is shocking because at that time I wasn't on the tech level I am today by far - why that man calls himself professional is beyond me).


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess that is true it would be quite frustrating for a tech dealing with the non technical minded. The problem with my ADSL is that it runs through a Telstra exchange and Internode would have to do a lot of tests and be very certain of the problem in question before they submit details. But treating me like a dumbass is very frustrating.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 29, 2009)

I believe you, it is ideed frustrating. Then again everything that involves calling support is frustrating. Is your problem solved by now or what will be the next steps?


----------



## sttubs (Jul 29, 2009)

My provider, Comcast, always blames any problem on faulty hardware of my own. It could never be a probem on their end.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 29, 2009)

comcast is so unreliable with the power outs and stuff. stick with SBC bro. more reliable and less downtime and good connection.

i had sbc told me the same thing after my modem wouldn't turn on anymore. they tried tricking me saying that just buy a new one from us. well no. instead upgraded internet and got a mail in rebate for a new modem from them. bastards


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 30, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I believe you, it is ideed frustrating. Then again everything that involves calling support is frustrating. Is your problem solved by now or what will be the next steps?



For the most yes it is back to normal speeds are not quite up to what they usualy are so I may have to call them up and make some threats


----------



## aj28 (Jul 30, 2009)

sttubs said:


> My provider, Comcast, always blames any problem on faulty hardware of my own. It could never be a probem on their end.



A lot of that has to do with the fact that the people answering the phones have very limited testing capabilities, and in a lot of cases it's easiest for them to say "maybe it's you, try such-and-such and call back" and hope you get someone else. If they admit it's a problem on their end they must also admit that, in the vast majority of cases, they are powerless to fix it and haven't got a clue when it'll get taken care of.

When will it get done? When the mystery men upstairs with all their degrees and certifications and whatnot get around to it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Why do these people treat the end user like a dumbass?


Only once have I talked to someone at my ISP that was remotely sympathetic with all the problems.  I had them hang up on me once.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

they give you something to do and tell you to call back, cause 95% of the time, the problem is resolved by the time you call back.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2009)

I had that happen too.  They reset something on their end and make you look like a fool. 


The one time I got a sympathetic guy, I was without Internet for many hours before and after the call.  Unfortunately, I was a genius and unplugged the phone I was talking to him on (a land line/wired phone) and ended the call.  I was going to see if one of the surge protectors was degrading the signal.  It did, but only slightly.  He didn't call me back (which I expected him to do--they have your phone number for that purpose) but, oh well.  I just waited it out as usual.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thats pretty much what I have done is wait it out running pathpings every couple hours and saving them to text.... But why should I do that? The problem is resolved now. I must say this is the first problem i have had with this isp which seemingly was not any fault of theirs anyway .


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 30, 2009)

Actually the problem still exists I am still getting some 7% Packet loss . I agree they are up to something some sort of a warning would have been good


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Remember Aus is linking up with the rest of the world via satellite



what?

please, at least google before coming out with statements like that.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 30, 2009)

Saved me having to google


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2009)

Submarine Cables


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 30, 2009)

I want to move to the USA


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are some long ass cables... so many things to go wrong in so many places...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 30, 2009)

Node are pretty good then again the one time i did call there tech dep the dude who answered sounded stoned.  Hope it gets better for you mate no use getting kickarse hardware then have snailpace net.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2009)

hat said:


> Those are some long ass cables... so many things to go wrong in so many places...


Redundancy. 

Main intercontinental cables have backup cables and should those backups fail, the traffic can be moved to satellite (much slower but still works).




Triprift said:


> Node are pretty good then again the one time i did call there tech dep the dude who answered sounded stoned.  Hope it gets better for you mate no use getting kickarse hardware then have snailpace net.


You don't need the net to game or divide by zero.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Redundancy.
> 
> Main intercontinental cables have backup cables and should those backups fail, the traffic can be moved to satellite (much slower but still works).



and theres more links under construction as well.

In my lifetime, australia has never lost internet connectivity to the rest of the world - there was a time when a few cables got cut and things got erratic, but it never went out completely.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> what?
> 
> please, at least google before coming out with statements like that.


wow, ok my bad 
mabey im confusing the net with the phone company...my net service provider was saying its by satellite... I guess he was even wrong lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2009)

Mussels.. can you tell me whats the over all up and down speed AU offers


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 31, 2009)

Pretty crap compared to the rest of the world


----------



## Triprift (Jul 31, 2009)

Not for to much longer rekon we will all move to Tassy to get 100 mbit lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2009)

overall up and down as in, per user, average, total, entire bandwidth for the continent?

Ask a real question, please.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 31, 2009)

ROFL I reckon even if it was our entire country we would be lagging behind most  Hopefully it will change soon and become more affordable


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> ROFL I reckon even if it was our entire country we would be lagging behind most  Hopefully it will change soon and become more affordable



bandwidth quotas aside, australian ADSL2+ is pretty high on the rankings. Not many americans have 10Mb internet like i do, for example. (according to a few speedtest sites, the average is 2-3Mb)

And while america has no (or high) download limits, the ISP's oversell their bandwidth severely - you may have a 10Mb cable connection, but in peak hours it slows down to 1Mb. Laws in australia prevent that (basically, 80% of your advertised speed, 80% of the time)


----------



## Triprift (Jul 31, 2009)

Im not complaining about mine uls aint great but dl are fine more than keeps me going.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Im not complaining about mine uls aint great but dl are fine more than keeps me going.



20Mb/1Mb plan here, 95GB a month. Due to distance/telstra Fing up some wiring, i only get 8-10Mb down (weather depending) and 800Kb-1Mb up

With the exception of the download cap, that's probably better than most americans.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 31, 2009)

Adsl2+ 60 bucks for 25 gig here im about 2km from exchange get a peake of 1.3 meg dl speed. Was quicker but wasnt stable so change profiles wich took the dl speed down abit. =/


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Adsl2+ 60 bucks for 25 gig here im about 2km from exchange get a peake of 1.3 meg dl speed. Was quicker but wasnt stable so change profiles wich took the dl speed down abit. =/



my phone line has to run around a cable telstra ran, which adds another KM or so to the distance 
$130 for mine, due to being stuck in a telstra (and telstra reseller) only area - but thats between three people.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 31, 2009)

Aslong as your happy enough with performance thats all that matters.


----------



## rampage (Jul 31, 2009)

my net is ok, but still sux adsl1 (cant get 2 in my area) 800k down and yes 35k up 110 gb a month $95 a month

havent had a real issue with exetel except the day i had it set up


----------



## Bundy (Jul 31, 2009)

My connection is fairly good, I get 17 down and 0.8 up. I'm paying $100/month for 25GB through Telstra. The service and performance is faultless though and they gave me a 4 port modem.


----------



## MadClown (Jul 31, 2009)

Were I live, Australia pwns it not taking into account bandwidth limits.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

It is good if you live in a capital city rural areas are not so blessed. Where I live I can get ADSL2+ but it is very expensive. So I will just put up with my 1536/256 line for now.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes capital cities rule lol love my speed dunno why you pay more than me for the same plan though. :shadedshu


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

one word


----------



## Triprift (Aug 1, 2009)

Telstra yeah i know =/


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2009)

outside capital cities = maximum of 8Mb/384Kb
Inside = ADSL2+ (my plan)
Major major cities you can get cable - but mostly only from the major (and worst) ISP's


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 2, 2009)

My city is still waiting for the camel to get here from triprifts house telling my isp to lower ADSL2+ extreme plan prices


----------

